# nginx/1.20.2 lua-resty-core-0.1.23 not working.



## bagas (May 24, 2022)

Hello.
My system FreeBSD 12.3-RELEASE-p5 amd64.
nginx/1.20.2 lua-resty-core-0.1.23 not working.
Error.


> Starting nginx.
> nginx: [alert] failed to load the 'resty.core' module (https://github.com/openresty/lua-resty-core); ensure you are using an OpenResty release from https://openresty.org/en/download.html (reason: /usr/local/share/lua/5.1/resty/core/base.lua:24: ngx_http_lua_module 0.10.21 required) in /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf:75
> /usr/local/etc/rc.d/nginx: WARNING: failed to start nginx


Reverted to a previous version of lua-resty-core-0.1.22.


----------



## bagas (May 25, 2022)

Updated now.
lua-resty-core-0.1.23
nginx-1.22.0,2
error:

```
# nginx -t
nginx: [emerg] dlopen() "/usr/local/libexec/nginx/ngx_http_lua_module.so" failed (/usr/local/libexec/nginx/ngx_http_lua_module.so: Undefined symbol "pcre_free") in /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf:2
nginx: configuration file /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf test failed
```


```
# pkg version -v | egrep 'pcre'
pcre-8.45_1                        =   up-to-date with index
pcre2-10.40                        =   up-to-date with index
```
Reverted back to the previous version of nginx and lua-resty-core.
lua-resty-core-0.1.22
nginx-1.20.2_9,2


----------



## bagas (May 27, 2022)

Problem with lua-resty-core module.
I had to rebuild nginx without pcre2 (--without-pcre2) support.
I wonder when this problem with pcre2 will be solved?


----------

